# ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment Exam



## Tams40 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ok I purchased the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment Exam, now where do I find the link to actually take the exam?


----------



## Esoto1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Check in your purchases. AAPC website and then follow the instructions!!


----------



## dana.reeves2@yahoo.com (Dec 19, 2015)

*ICD-10-CM certification exam*

My first time using this thread!

I plan to take the ICD-10-CM certification exam next year. I already took the ICD-9-CM and am feeling that I did not pass it on my first attempt. If I already took the ICD-9-CM certification exam, am I allowed to take the ICD-10-CM certification exam? 

I think this is a great tool to use so please reply to me back. Please! ?
Thanks! ?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 19, 2015)

Tams40 said:


> Ok I purchased the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment Exam, now where do I find the link to actually take the exam?





Esoto1 said:


> Check in your purchases. AAPC website and then follow the instructions!!



The logon and password were emailed to you. Just in case check your junk email.

The subject is: Access Your ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment
The email is from info@aapc.com



thetoothruth@yahoo.com said:


> My first time using this thread!
> 
> I plan to take the ICD-10-CM certification exam next year. I already took the ICD-9-CM and am feeling that I did not pass it on my first attempt. If I already took the ICD-9-CM certification exam, am I allowed to take the ICD-10-CM certification exam?



You can take the ICD-10 proficiency exam now if you want to. I'd wait until your result from the 2015 CPC exam. If you pass you have until 2/28/16 to complete the ICD-10 proficiency. The 12/31/15 deadline is for those certified prior to November 2015. If you don't pass the CPC exam this year you are not required to take the ICD-10 proficiency Exam as it will be incorporated into the 2016 CPC Exam. ICD-9 is no longer on the exam as of 1/1/16 it will be CPT, ICD-10-CM and HCPCS only.


----------



## jabemo (Dec 20, 2015)

CodingKing said:


> You can take the ICD-10 proficiency exam now if you want to. I'd wait until your result from the 2015 CPC exam. If you pass you have until 2/28/16 to complete the ICD-10 proficiency. The 12/31/15 deadline is for those certified prior to October 2015.



What? I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 20, 2015)

jabemo said:


> What? I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere.



They are trying not to talk about it so much because they didn't want to confuse people who were already credentialed. I made a mistake in my initial post mentioning october. I meant if you became certified in October 2015 you have to pass by 12/31/15. November and December get some time.

#1 on the ICD-10 Training FAQ is where its listed now

https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/training-qa.aspx



> *Q- I am taking my certification in November, do I still have to demonstrate proficiency in ICD-10-CM by December 31, 2015?*
> 
> A- Those taking and passing their first certification examination in November or December of 2015 will be allowed to demonstrate proficiency by February 29th, 2016. We strongly encourage students to demonstrate ICD-10-CM as quickly as possible to become employable.


----------



## jabemo (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow. That... is definitely good news. I did my first exam (The CPC-- I passed!) in November, but I haven't been doing much studying for ICD-10 because I had a second credential exam, then thanksgiving, then x-mas to worry about.


----------

